# I want your body



## Dannyboy

How do I translate "I want your body"  Je ta veux corps or something else.  context -> my girlfriend   

Thanks!


----------



## Kaioxygen

Je veux ton corps


----------



## Franglais1969

J'ai envie de ton physqiue.


----------



## Jackal72

Je veux votre corps..


"Corps" semble morbide.


----------



## Milou

La traduction litterale : "Je veux ton corps"
Sinon "j'ai envie de toi"

Is your girlfriend french ?


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

Je te veux! J'ai envie de toi! (J'arrête, ça m'excite )

(bon d'accord, ce n'est pas que le corps.)


----------



## Franglais1969

You could also say "J'ai envie de toi!" - _I want you!_


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

Jackal72 said:


> Je veux votre corps..
> 
> 
> "Corps" semble morbide.


Pas tellement, ça n'a pas la connotation de "corpse", du moins pas seulement.


----------



## Dannyboy

Yes my girlfriend in French.


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

Dannyboy said:


> Yes my girlfriend in French.


Faut pas lui en vouloir, ça arrive à des gens très gentils


----------



## Jackal72

Nil-the-Frogg said:


> Pas tellement, ça n'a pas la connotation de "corpse", du moins pas seulement.



Il semble etre la même chose cependant?

Pardon, mon francais ne est pas bon.


----------



## Milou

"J'ai envie de toi" 
"tu m'excites" 
"ton corps me fait envie/m'excite" ... 

I hope you will learn french for her


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

Jackal72 said:


> Il semble etre la même chose cependant?
> 
> Pardon, mon francais ne est pas bon.


Well, you have "body" and "corpse", both translate to "corps", that's not necessarily a cadaver.


----------



## Franglais1969

Corps comes from the Latin, (I believe it was corpus, been nearly 20 years since I studied Latin).

Corpus is the latin for body

Over the years, the French have shortened that to "corps."

Personally, I have used the word "physique" without too many complaints.

"J'adore ton physique..."


----------



## Jackal72

Nil-the-Frogg said:


> Well, you have "body" and "corpse", both translate to "corps", that's not necessarily a cadaver.




il encore semble morbide.


Je ne sais pas. Mon opinion.



English Meanings

Cropse (Dead) (Pronounced normally).
Corps (Corporation) (Pronounced normally).
Corps  (Military Branch of Service). (Pronounced Core).


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

Franglais1969 said:


> Corps comes from the Latin, (I believe it was corpus, been nearly 20 years since I studied Latin).
> 
> Corpus is the latin for body
> 
> Over the years, the French have shortened that to "corps."
> 
> Personally, I have used the word "physique" without too many complaints.
> 
> "J'adore ton physique..."


Always hear those with experience!


----------



## Qcumber

The only correct translation is: "Je veux ton / votre corps."


----------



## Qcumber

Jackal72 said:


> *Corpse* (Dead) (Pronounced normally).
> Corps (Corporation) (Pronounced normally).
> Corps (Military Branch of Service). (Pronounced Core).


----------



## Franglais1969

When would you say votre corps for such an intimate phrase?


----------



## Jackal72

Nil-the-Frogg said:


> Always hear those with experience!



Rêve sur.

lol.


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

Qcumber said:


> The only correct translation is: "Je veux ton / votre corps."


Huh ? You mean the only litteral translation...


----------



## Franglais1969

Jackal72 said:


> Rêve sur.
> 
> lol.


 
Il veux dire "Dans tes rêves," je crois.


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

Franglais1969 said:


> When would you say votre corps for such an intimate phrase?


You know, intimate things might sometimes involve complete strangers...


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

Franglais1969 said:


> Il veu*t* dire "Dans tes rêves," je crois.


----------



## Milou

I think you can tell "Je veux votre corps" to someone you don't know (that is why you use "votre" ) but you will receive a huge slap after !


----------



## Jackal72

Nil-the-Frogg said:


> Huh ? You mean the only litteral translation...



The litteral translations are the only ones that make sense word for word in english, when you start to move verbs and nouns around, we have problems.


Atleast that's how it's for me.

Les traductions litteral sont les seules qui se comprennent le mot pour le mot en anglais, quand vous commencez à déplacer des verbes et des noms autour, donnez des problèmes. Atleast qui est comment il est pour moi.


----------



## Franglais1969

Milou said:


> I think you can tell "Je veux votre corps" to someone you don't know (that is why you use "votre" ) but you will receive a huge slap after !


 
Well exactly!

Okay, if you are a masochist, please say "Je veux votre corps"


----------



## Setwale_Charm

A ces francais, ces francais!!!  On peut toujours deviner de quoi ils peuvent parler pendant des heures!!


----------



## Qcumber

A boy proposing a girl ... or another boy - why not? - will say: "Je veux ton corps." / "Je désire ton corps." He won't use "votre".


----------



## Milou

Jackal72 said:


> The litteral translations are the only ones that make sense word for word in english, when you start to move verbs and nouns around, we have problems.
> 
> 
> Atleast that's how it's for me.
> 
> Les traductions litteral sont les seules qui se comprennent le mot pour le mot en anglais, quand vous commencez à déplacer des verbes et des noms autour, donnez des problèmes. Atleast qui est comment il est pour moi.



Oui mais la traduction litterale n'est pas toujours forcement la bonne ou la plus utilisee


----------



## Jackal72

Franglais1969 said:


> Il veux dire "Dans tes rêves," je crois.



Oui, vous ne comprends pas reves sur?


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

Jackal72 said:


> The litteral translations are the only ones that make sense word for word in english, when you start to move verbs and nouns around, we have problems.
> 
> 
> Atleast that's how it's for me.
> 
> Les traductions litteral sont les seules qui se comprennent le mot pour le mot en anglais, quand vous commencez à déplacer des verbes et des noms autour, donnez des problèmes. Atleast qui est comment il est pour moi.


Yes, but he wants to speak to his french girlfriend, so he would be better to use a french formula, wouldn't it ?


----------



## Milou

Setwale_Charm said:


> A ces francais, ces francais!!!  On peut toujours deviner de quoi ils peuvent parler pendant des heures!!



De bon saucisson et de bon vin ?

Au fait, si quelqu'un peut m'en envoyer un, je suis preneuse !


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

Setwale_Charm said:


> A ces francais, ces francais!!!  On peut toujours deviner de quoi ils peuvent parler pendant des heures!!


Bah, the more we speak, the less we do


----------



## Jackal72

Nil-the-Frogg said:


> Yes, but he wants to speak to his french girlfriend, so he would be better to use a french *formal*, wouldn't it ?



No, because you're not being conservative, it is meant to be taken as a joke.

Unless in your language it has a different meaning..


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

Milou said:


> De bon saucisson et de bon vin ?
> 
> Au fait, si quelqu'un peut m'en envoyer un, je suis preneuse !


Heu, un bon saucisson ?


----------



## Milou

Nil-the-frogg , oui un saucisson mais sans arriere pensees !


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

Jackal72 said:


> No, because you're not being conservative, it is meant to be taken as a joke.
> 
> Unless in your language it has a different meaning..


Didn't write formal but formula. And I should have used "expression", I guess.


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

Milou said:


> Nil-the-frogg , oui un saucisson mais sans arriere pensees !


J'avais pas vu que tu étais en Australie...

Ils ne le laisseront jamais passer à la douane (arme bactériologique)


----------



## Jackal72

Nil-the-Frogg said:


> Didn't write formal but formula. And I should have used "expression", I guess.




And thus leads the language barrier.


----------



## Milou

Nil-the-Frogg said:


> *J'avais* pas vu que tu étais en Australie...
> 
> Ils ne le laisseront jamais passer à la douane (arme bactériologique)



Et oui... malheureusement pas de bonne charcuterie ou de bon fromage qui sent les pieds ici ... mais je survivrai !!

Pour nos amis anglophones : "Je n'avais pas vu"


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Nil-the-Frogg said:


> Bah, the more we speak, the less we do


 
 Eh bien, vraiement?  Mon experience avec les francais me dit le contraire.


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

Jackal72 said:


> And thus leads the language barrier.


Aren't we all here to smash the barrier though ?


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Nil-the-Frogg said:


> Heu, un bon saucisson ?


 
 Eh, voila!! Je le disais, je le disais... ayez confiance en perfide Albion


----------



## Milou

Setwale_Charm said:


> Eh, voila!! Je le disais, je le disais... ayez confiance en perfide Albion



Je suis sure que Nil-the-frogg posait la question du saucisson pour savoir si c'etait le saucisson ou le vin que je voulais qu'on m'envoie  
(Nil, j'essaye de sauver la mise des francais maintenant...)


----------



## Franglais1969

Milou said:


> (Nil, j'essaye de sauver la mise des francais maintenant...)


 
Trop tard!


----------



## sabbiadoro

"J ai envie de toi" est le plus romantique, n oublie pas d ajouter le langage  non verbal !


----------



## pheelineerie

Setwale_Charm said:


> Eh bien, vraiement? Mon experience avec les francais me dit le contraire.


 
Lol. I don't know where you find your French people, but I meet few and far between that would rather talk about it than do it.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

pheelineerie said:


> Lol. I don't know where you find your French people, but I meet few and far between that would rather talk about it than do it.


 

I hear they are scared of American women


----------



## pheelineerie

Setwale_Charm said:


> I hear they are scared of American women


 
Ils ont raison ^_^


----------



## Malcoha

About body and corpse...

I understand it can sound strange to english ears, but it is not morbid at all. You can say "voir son corps me donne des frissons, le sentir proche [de moi] met mon sang en ébullition"  . Within context, it's all about pretty curves. If you want to stress the "morbid thing", you'll not talk about "corps", but use "cadavre" or "chair humaine en décomposition laissant apparaître les os broyés parmi les organes putréfiés". And it's far less romantic... ;-)


----------



## tilt

Franglais1969 said:


> Corps comes from the Latin, (I believe it was corpus, been nearly 20 years since I studied Latin).
> 
> Corpus is the latin for body
> 
> Over the years, the French have shortened that to "corps."
> 
> Personally, I have used the word "physique" without too many complaints.
> 
> "J'adore ton physique..."


_Le physique_ is the way the body is built, its shape, being beautiful or not. It is not the body itself._ The body_ is definitely _le corps_ in French, and it has absolutely no morbid connotation.

If you say _J'adore ton physique_, it means _you are beautiful _and of course, the one you are speaking to won't complain. But it doesn't mean the same thing as _J'adore ton corps_, which implies some sexual intentions.

For this reason, if you say _Je veux ton physique_, it means I want to look like you (nip and tuck or fitness would be the only solutions then).

_I want your body = je veux ton corps.
_q.e.d.


----------



## xiancee

A rapprocher de cette remarque : " If I said you have a beautiful body, would you hold it against me?"


----------

